# ASUS P4P800 SE & ASUS P4P800-E Deluxe



## Pinchy (Oct 10, 2006)

Well i finally got a mobo upgrade 

I bought the ASUS P4P800 SE mobo for $100 AUD, and the seller also threw in an ASUS P4P800-E Deluxe and a Leadtek 5200. He is unsure of the working condition of the Vid card and second mobo though. 

Anyways what im asking.

Firstly, whats the difference b/w the two mobos? All i can see is that one has 8 channel audio and the other doesnt...

Secondly, is the mobo any good? Like how well will it OC? I know its heaps better than my current mobo so im happy ...and ill probably sell this mobo for like $60 + if the gfx card and second mobo work i may actually get a profit and an upgrade 

Thanks in advanced 

Cheers 
Pinchy


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 10, 2006)

The P4P800-E should overclock really well if its not damaged.  I don't know anything about the SE though.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 10, 2006)

im expecting the P4P800-E to come dead, cus i dnt wanna get my hopes up ...and if its fine when i get it, itll be such a bonus 

Another thing i forgot to mention. The only thing im not 100% happy about on the board is the 865PE chipset. im pretty nooby when it comes to chipsets, all i know is that the higher the number the better 

I was looking at a mobo with an 875P chipset, but this deal i just got was too hard to throw away. So what am i missing out on by getting an 865PE chipset as opposed to 875P?


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 10, 2006)

The performance difference betweent the 865 and 875 chipsets is not all that great. Most people seem to believe the 875 overclocks slighty better, but not significantly better.  The 875 supports ECC RAM and has a few other things that you probably won't miss.  However, if I'm wrong someone please feel free to correct me.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks for the quick responses polaris 

so its not like something major; to spend double the money for 

Is the 865PE the next best thing after 875P? Because in my other comp its got a "Springdale-G i865G" northbridge, and im VERY impressed with that mobo, especially over this SiS 661FX northbridge. Like, that comp has the same specs as this one (only with a 2.6 Northwood processor, this having a 3.0 Prescott) and whenever i put a gfx card in that one, it works SO much better than this one! I cant play CS:S when i put a FX5200 in this comp, even on lowest settigns (fps under 15) but in that comp, it works at 30+ FPS!! So it has to be the mobo difference


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2006)

well i was doin some research and look what i found 

"The 865PE (code named Springdale) is Intel's second best processor for the skt 478 platform. It is right behind the 875 (Canterwood), which is generally featured on board that are about 25% more expensive and 2-4% faster. The main difference between the two is a feature called PAT- Performance Acceleration Technology- which many MB makers have been able to duplicate with Springdale chips, much to Intel's chagrin."


----------



## Frogger (Oct 11, 2006)

currently running the -  E deluxe - on main rig overclocks steady at 3.9 on prescott 3.0e using 2gig OZ 500 ram[4 by 512] no complaints[se spec]

 run the -SE- on my vista rig clocked to 3.75 on peoscott 3.0e also using 2gig noname[samsung chips] ram had to set ram at 320 to get sys stable with the fsb at 250 other wise this rig runs fine also  F


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 12, 2006)

sounds good 

Thanks for the experience...it sounds so much better than my current board, which cant clock past 3.3Ghz


----------



## beachbum86 (Oct 12, 2006)

That E-deluxe is a awesome OC'er got my other 3.2 pressy to 4ghz, I switched mine out for a IC7 Max-3 which got me a little higher and more stable OC.

But if the deluxe works, then you got yourself one of the Best OC'ers for 478


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 12, 2006)

lmao i think id better two sticks of ram with the same timings, for MAX OC potential


----------



## beachbum86 (Oct 12, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> lmao i think id better two sticks of ram with the same timings, for MAX OC potential



LOL , I think youd better get a nice set of TCCD sticks


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 12, 2006)

Tccd?


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 16, 2006)

UPDATE

Ok, i got the two motherboards today.

Just like to know if someone can answer the original question. What is the difference b/w the P4P800-SE and P4P800-E Deluxe besides the 8 channel audio?

I got the P4P800-E Deluxe in, but it would not boot, i can probably muck around with it and stuff, but i dont wanna waste time if the only diff b/w the two boards is the audio, which i dnt need 

Cheers 
Pinchy


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 16, 2006)

Sometimes ASUS don't boot due to dud BIOS. You can try swapping the BIOS chip between the two boards since they are the same chipset (only the peripherals are different). See if it will start up. If it does, you can probably reflash the non-working BIOS using the hot-flash method.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 16, 2006)

to answer your ??? the Deluxe has added to it the Promise 20378 Raid controller supporting:1 ultra dma 133[2 drives] & 2 satas raid 0,1,0+1 and multi-raid . it also has the via vt6307 IEEE 1394 controller supporting 2 IEEE 1394 mb headers other wise they are the same except for the audio as you know


----------



## beachbum86 (Oct 16, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> Tccd?



Samsung TCCD chips are right up there with winbond BH-5 chips for there OC'ing potential. If you have a mobo that has the settings to pump up the Voltage to the ram alot like the DFI boards then BH-5 would be a great choice, ive seen them at 3.6v before   , They love voltage. The TCCD chips are great because they can reach a farley high OC and low latency with a lower Voltage than your standard micron chip.

Both these chips have since been EOL (end of line) so finding them can be a pain if you dont know where to look or what your looking for, Some of the best TCCD sticks are G-skill, OCZ has some nice BH-5 sticks if you can find them.


----------



## pt (Oct 16, 2006)

the deluxe probabily overcloks better


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for the replies 

Yeah see, imo, its not worth trying to fix the deluxe and risk the SE if the only thing is the firewire and all the raid stuff...ive never ever used firewire (and dont intend to ), never used raid, and only got 1 HDD anyway, and i only have a 5.1 speaker set, so dnt need 8channel audio ...the only reason i would like to fix it is so i can sell it and make money back on it, b/c there is like $100 diff b/w a working and non-working board 

Btw beachbum, thanks for the explanation on the TCCD RAM 

And PT, wat do u mean by deluxe OCing better, they got the same chipset and are almost identical, its just that one has the Promise thingo


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> thanks for the replies
> 
> Yeah see, imo, its not worth trying to fix the deluxe and risk the SE if the only thing is the firewire and all the raid stuff...ive never ever used firewire (and dont intend to ), never used raid, and only got 1 HDD anyway, and i only have a 5.1 speaker set, so dnt need 8channel audio ...the only reason i would like to fix it is so i can sell it and make money back on it, b/c there is like $100 diff b/w a working and non-working board
> 
> ...



it may have more BIOS options to overclock


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.digital-daily.com/motherboard/asus-p4p800-e/index.htm - P4P800-E dlx
http://66.39.105.80/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=59&Itemid=2 - P4P800 SE

check them
it's seems the deluxe is a better overcloker for a quick read on both


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 17, 2006)

wow more bios options = better OC 

...i find that really weird, like its the same bios/chipset and all


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> wow more bios options = better OC
> 
> ...i find that really weird, like its the same bios/chipset and all



i give you a example
my M2N-E suposedly have the nforce 570 ultra chipset
but it does have the nforce 570 SLI, altought i don't have any BIOS options that the SLI have like chipset voltage  
(i can always flash it)


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 19, 2006)

ohh more bios options as in voltage controls...i get yea 

Thx for the example


----------



## Frogger (Oct 20, 2006)

there are no "extra" options in the bios for ocing they are the same execpt for the raid sound and a audio post reporter both boards will clock up equally well depending on ram and volts applied F


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 20, 2006)

well the SE has all voltage controls ...and u can set it to auto overclock, like "overclock 30%"


----------



## pt (Oct 20, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> well the SE has all voltage controls ...and u can set it to auto overclock, like "overclock 30%"



keep it then, try to make the other one work, when you don't have nothing to do


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah ...its all in, everything is installed, running like a charm 

thanks for the advice and replies everyone! much appreciated!


----------



## steve258 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah the P4P800E-Deluxe is very impressive, was just using it little over a month ago and it was rock solid, one of the best s478 mobos you can get, got my prescott 2.4A to 3.8Ghz with ease. It didn't take my TCCD ram too well though... Would still use it if it wasn't for PCI-E graphics.

Still thinking whether to sell it or use it for a dedicated folding rig.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 25, 2006)

but have you compared the deluxe with the se?

See, the deluxe may be a great mobo, so that means the se is too, cus they are almost the same


----------



## steve258 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah they are almost identical except from the firewire the 3rd party raid chip, so should oc just as well I would imagine. I bought an SE from ebay before I got the deluxe but it DOAed so didn't have a chance to use it, if it worked then I wouldn't have got the deluxe.


----------

